# Foot infection in Rescue bird!



## Amie (Mar 6, 2012)

I rescued two cockatiels two days ago. A male and a female forced to live in terrible conditions. I removed them from someone's house myself after calling the RSPCA about it twice. With them doing NOTHING, I took them myself, even though I know very little about birds.

They were living in a tiny cage. The base and the bars were covered in their droppings, months worth of old bird food and their water was green. The perches were small and plastic and covered in a thick yellow residue, which I'm sure is from years of unrine build up. The birds are 7 years old and I think the only thing that was done at cleaning time was simply the removal of the sand paper in the bottom of the cage, and replaced with clean sand paper once a month or so.

I have replaced the sand paper for fleece, wrapped the plastic perches in fleece, bought them some new perches of different sized and textures to keep their feet changing into different positions (all wood, just different sizes). The whole cage has been disinfected (took me four hours, and it's a tiny cage!).

Onto the problem, the female has a very nasty foot infection. My camera is broken, so I can't take a picture, instead, I'll try to explain it. The infection looks like a massive abscess/ulcer on the back of her feet (both feet, one worse than the other). It's not on her toes or the base of her feet instead, it seems to be on the back of her ankles (don't know how to explain it!). It had turned green, had old, dirty seed stuck in it, along with god knows what else. I bathed her feet last night and the crust and dirt came away from the wound, leaving her with open wounds. They bled a little, but have since dried out. I've found out that she's been like this for over a year. For a whole year, she's been living at the bottom of the cage, unable to climb and perch. I have moved food and water to the bottom of the cage, so she can get to it whenever she likes. She's very skinny and seems to have been living off the seeds that her mate has been dropping down for her.

They're very dirty, VERY dirty.... and I need to attept bathing them. Any ideas on how to do this?

I'm not a bird person in the slightest, so I need help with home care for her. I'm a rodent person myself and have 30 rats and 6 degus, which live in excellent conditions (I'm also a moderator on Degu and Chinchilla world forum).

I'm currently phoning around charities to see if anyone can help me get her to the vets. With all my own animals, I have no spare money for vets bills. It was never my intention to have birds, but I couldn't just leave them.

Will any of this medication help her for now?

In the house, I have:

Baytril (10%) solution.
Metacam (1.5mg)
Septrin

Can she have any of these?

Also, would a salt water, saline solution suffice for cleaning her wounds?

If there is pus in the wound, should I remove it? Her feet are very painful.

I'm aware the vets is best option here and as soon as I can access some help for her, I'll be taking her to an exotic vet.

Are their any fattening foods I can give her to help her gain weight? I made them scambled egg, herbs and some veg last night, but they didn't it. They have been eating the millet spray I gave them and the pet shop bought treats.

I've given them multivitamin drops for birds to help streghen her beak and nails, because she tries to bite me, but her beak isn't strong enough.

Sorry for all the info and questions. As I said, I really only know the basic, common-sense things when it comes to birds.

Thanks


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know your intentions are good, but this is really far beyond home care. They both need to be seen by a vet to assess their condition. If the bones in her feet are infected, she may even need surgery. Foot problems can also indicate organ failure as a result of nutritional problems. Please try to find a vet who will treat them as a charity case or work out a payment plan with you. We really can't advise you anything else right now, because the possibilities in a situation like this are really endless, and treating for the wrong thing may worsen her condition.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Those poor birds. It is so good of you to try to help them. As enigma said, it does sound like they need to see a vet. There is a thread at the top of the health section on credit care. Could this maybe be an option if a vet won't agree to help? You are a very kind person to rescue the tiels.


----------



## Amie (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks.

I know the vet is the best option and my 'intentions' were simply to remove them from that house. I didn't know the severity of their condition until I did 

The girl's had some fuss tonight and really enjoyed the hair dryer after a bath.

I'm waiting for a call back from my vet to see what they can do.


----------



## Amie (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh, just wanted to add, by 'home care' I meant is there anything I can do to make her more comfortable? I didn't mean can I treat it myself and never visit a vet!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm fairly new to tiels myself. So I'm not knowledgable enough to comment on the foot conditions, etc. Foodwise, I think it's good that you're giving millet. Sunflower seeds are another option as they have some fat in them. Fresh veggies are good if they will eat them. Hopefully others will come on soon who might be able to give better suggestions until you can get them to a vet. Again, it's good of you to take them in and help them.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

sunnysmom is right on the millet. it will hopefully help her gain some weight if she will munch down it.

hopefully, our more experienced tiel owners can help you with how to make her more comfortable. fleece was definitely a good idea. it will be soft on her little feet. 

how did you bathe her? misting them with a squirt water bottle or allowing them to bathe in a shallow dish are probably the best options on getting them clean for now. it's recommended NOT to use a blow dryer because it can dry out their skin, i believe (i use it sometimes in the winter to help my bird get dry faster so he doesn't get cold but i try to avoid it as much as possible.)

thank you for getting those tiels out of that situation.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Take a look at this sticky on supplemental heat: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=16019 That might help make her more comfortable. You also might make her a hospital cage type enclosure with no or very low perches since it is probably painful for her to be balancing. I'm reluctant to tell you to put anything on the wounds, since we don't really know their nature and wouldn't want to make them worse. She probably does need an antibiotic, but please don't start it yet since that will make it impossible for the vet to run tests.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Nutriberries && Kaytee Forti-Diet Pro Health.
Luckily , those gained the best weight for Ziggy(My recent rescue)
He accepted the Nutriberries alongside the seed and luckily has been gaining weight. Nutriberries are as healthy as pellets , but look like seeds. The seed mix has many sunflower seeds in it , so allot of fat. 

Along with all the other information you recieved from everyone else, you should have a idea on what to do from now.

Please remember a visit to the Vet is mandatory , and the two need it very bad.

&& Thank you for rescuing these babys , its a truly rewarding expierence. 

'Godbless.


----------



## Amie (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. Just to clarify, I would never deniy any animals a trip to the vets when so needed. I feel like I live at the vets to be honest!

I've just been in a finacially restricted place lately after paying out £100's on vets bills for my rats in the last few months and a £1000 life saving operation for my cat who had a blocked bladder.

These things aren't to act as 'excuses', as I know there are none. It's just to simply explain that things are difficult and I wasn't expecting to have to rescue these lovely birds, let a lone have to pay for their vets bills myself (which I would, if I had the money!).

I'm taking up a complaint with the RSPCA who did nothing for these birds, and hoping to get them to ban the owner from keeping any future pets (long shot, but worth a try).

I've been trying to find them a home or charity that will take them in and pay for their care, but so far no luck. No one wants to fund sick birds, and all I keep getting is "maybe it's best to put them to sleep".... which I would if the vet thought it should be done, but if there's a chance to save the girl, I'd find the money to try to save her.

It's taken a couple of days, but I've found a charity that's prepared to put forward £20. That'll cover a consultation and a small amount of medication from my exotic vet. I might be able to sell some things I have in the house to raise a little more to add onto that. Although to be honest, I've had to sell most things of worth since losing my job to pay for other vets bills.

Don't worry, I don't keep animals I can't afford! Before I lost my job, money wasn't a problem. It just been a problem for the last couple of months.

The girl seems able to perch a little better since bathing her feet everyday (she like a warm shallow bath to soak her feet in) and to be honest, her feet are looking a little less sore (obviously still going to the vets).


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If you could post some pix's it would really be helpful.

Attached below (click for a larger view) is a abscessed foot as a result from bumblefoot. Go to the top of the forum and on the menu bar is a search box, searh for Bumblefoot and it will pull up some threads with helpful info.

Another cause of foot problems is gout. again do a search for past postings.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

That's wonderful that you found a charity to help. I think it's great that you've gone to the measures that you have to help these tiels and to try to make sure that the past owners don't abuse anymore animals. I hope the tiels can see the vet soon and that maybe your vet will cut you a break based on the circumstances. (?) Keep us posted.


----------



## Amie (Mar 6, 2012)

I hope so! They have let me pay half upfront then half a couple of weeks later before because I use them so often, and only them.... I should think so!

Hmmm.... her feet don't really look like that. I'm honestly thinking she needs surgery. She has a build up of excess skin. I've lost my camera, but when my partner gets home, I'll see if he'll lend me his phone to take a picture. He really doesn't like that I rescued the birds.... but I couldn't just leave them there. Caused a massive arguement.

I'll have a search and see if I can find something that looks the same/similar.

Thanks


----------



## Amie (Mar 6, 2012)

Had a look through some pictures online and found a couple that look similar. Her infections is in the same place as these ones, however it looks far worse. The lump sticks out a lot more and is a lot more swollen because she's been living with it for so long. Also, she can't wrap her feet around anything and always has her feet flat out with her toes sticking up. Toes aren't affected (visually no other lumps than the one I've circled in these pictures).

I'll try to get a picture of her feet later. She's going to the vets tomorrow.










Original source for pic: http://www.budgerigars.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?34087-is-this-gout










Original source for pic: http://www.birdboard.com/forum/bird-board-discussion/843703-sign-trouble-my-bird-gout.html


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pix...BUT when posting/using someone else's pix's without also including a link to the source of the pix is copyright infrigement. What you can do is find where you got the pix, copy the link, and click on the *edit* button of your posting and add the links.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The first thing your vet might consider doing is some bloodwork....he can tell alot from this alone. If the uric acid levels are high then gout may be the cause of the problem. Or it can be a combination of things such as gout, a severe Vitamin A deficiency and/or a bacterial infection to the joints.


----------



## Amie (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok, thanks. Sorry, didn't realise.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Amie said:


> Ok, thanks. Sorry, didn't realise.


----------------------------------

No problem ....and thanks. I read the link posted: http://www.birdboard.com/forum/bird-board-discussion/843703-sign-trouble-my-bird-gout.html This is not a pressure sore. What is showing in that link is diet related and/or improper perches.

Do the forum search on Bumblefoot and Gout.....there might be some helpful info to discuss with the vet, or suggestions on some things that might help her now.


----------



## Amie (Mar 6, 2012)

So, after endless phone calls, I've finally found someone who will fund the whole bill for both of the birds. Finally, I can take them to the vets tonight.

When I took these birds from the horrible conditions they were living in, I simply just needed to get them out of there. They weren't being fed, cleaned etc properly, and they certainly wouldn't have been taken to the vets.

I have called numerous charities to see if anyone can take them in and get them treatment that way. To no avail. No one has been able to take them. I'm lucky I've found someone to fund their treatment.

I am the type of person who takes on too much, and I litrally break myself in the process. I knew when I took these birds that I couldn't afford the vets, but leaving them there wasn't an option because they wouldn't have been taken to the vets there.... ever. Atleast this way, they are getting what they need.... eventually.

I'm absolutely appauled with the RSPCA and a lot of other animal charities out there! You would think that THIS situation is the kind of thing they are receiving donations off peple are for. Apparently not?

In this case, while I feel awful that I couldn't get them to the vets sooner, I've resinged myself to the fact that I'm not a funded animal charity and I can only do what I can do without the help of these 'so called' animal charities. My only other alternative would have been to leave the birds there.... and I think that would have been worse for them.

I'll post about how the appointment went later


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad you found someone to fund the bills and I'm glad you got the tiels out of their bad living condition. Let us know how the vet visit goes!


----------



## Amie (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks 

The last charity offered £20 (which is what I posted about last time). Didn't really help that much when a consultation fee is £25! I've got both birds fully funded now on the condition that I act as a foster carer for them until they're better, then they'll 'help' me rehome them.

If anyone's interested, they'll be up for adoption once they're better. I have strict rehoming criteria and always like to have a good chat with someone before rehoming an animal with them (I'm sure everyone on here is loving and trustworthy, but it never hurts to make sure! I know good animal owners don't mind being give a million questions though and actually enjoy answering them! lol).

I'll let everyone know how it goes


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What was the vets evaluation of the problem and course of treatment?


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow. All I can say is wow.:blink: I am SOO proud of you! Saving those poor tiels! I would like those tiels, but a VERY strict policy in my house says NO MORE BIRDS! Let us know how it goes. Are there any problems with the male besides VERY poor living conditions? Like anything serious as with the female.


----------



## Amie (Mar 6, 2012)

Right, I was too tired to post last night as I'd been at the vets in the morning and in the evening.

The vets evaluation: The vet said it was a strange looking infection that looked like either bumble foot or pressure sores, however it's an usual place for bumble foot to come up. It's a large infection that she's been living with for quite sometime, so obviously bone infection was a concern. The girl is in no condition to operate on weighing only 80g. For now, she's put her on a long course of antibiotics (baytril) and has told me to bath her feet daily in saline solution and something very bland, such as vasaline to the scabs to help shift the seeds that are stuck in them. I need to take her back in a week to see how the meds are working and then go from there.

Her skin is quite irritated, red and inflammed on her legs, so I've got to keep an eye on that too and keep her skin soft.

The boy is fine! Other than needing a broader diet, he's quite the charactor!

The girl was unable to bite to start with (beak and nails were just too weak), now after only a week on vit-min drops, she can almost draw blood from my hands! I'm so proud of her and how well she's starting to do. Not that I like being bitten, but.... it's a good thing for her!

One thing I've noticed is that she calms down when I hold her face close to my face and gently kiss her face and talk to her. She also likes it when I 'trill' at her (like a low souding cat pur). Is this a normal thing that relaxes birds? Any other tips on helping them to understand I'm 'a friend' would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so glad you were able to rescue those tiels and take them to the vets. Great news that the male is fine and hopefully the antibiotics will help clear up the female's foot. There have been several posts on here about bumblefoot, if that's what it is, if you do a search that might help. I'm not sure about trilling but my tiel loves to cuddle by my face. I do think a lot of tiels find it comforting - all tiels are different. Does she like scritches? (Scratching her head and neck) I think the most comforting thing for tiels is just companionship. They like to be with us.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahh ! 
How does fostering feel? Good right?

&& I actually *agree* with the other animal charities and shelters not funding the medical bills. 
As a foster mother I get several emails , almost 3-4 a week asking me to fund the bills of sick birds. (My emails posted on the shelter webpage)
Ide go broke very fast helping out every sick animal in and around my city.

Same with shelters, they would be paying for birds outside of the shelter instead of saving up money for treatments and surgerys of surrendered pets in their facility.

Do you understand where Im going at? Its not that the shelters dont care, its just we cant fund for every sick animal out there. 

But it is their responsibility to care and help recover birds in their possession , as the two in your care are now.
The birds legally belong to the people you contacted to fund the treatments, you are just their care giver as of now.

Im sorry if I went on a rant, but many people misunderstand what the shelters are trying to say.
Im glad the two are growing healthy and strong, best of luck 'xx


----------



## Amie (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, I do get it, BUT the RSPCA? They get A LOT of donations! I wasn't contacting small funded charaties, I was contacting the larger ones that I know receive a lot in donations. Funny enough, it was a very small non-funded, cockatiel lover that agreed to paid the bill. It was a vets near me that gave me her number after I went in there asking for their help and advice because I couldn't fund the bill myself. Glad I found her. I've offered help with the care of her recues in return if she ever needs it (not that she asked for anything in return other making sure these birds are ok).


----------



## AOTA (Oct 31, 2020)

Amie said:


> Right, I was too tired to post last night as I'd been at the vets in the morning and in the evening.
> 
> The vets evaluation: The vet said it was a strange looking infection that looked like either bumble foot or pressure sores, however it's an usual place for bumble foot to come up. It's a large infection that she's been living with for quite sometime, so obviously bone infection was a concern. The girl is in no condition to operate on weighing only 80g. For now, she's put her on a long course of antibiotics (baytril) and has told me to bath her feet daily in saline solution and something very bland, such as vasaline to the scabs to help shift the seeds that are stuck in them. I need to take her back in a week to see how the meds are working and then go from there.
> 
> ...


I've seen where they get hurt or bit wound is NOT taken care of let to heal on its own, festers, tries to heal over, something new unhealthy skin starts layering....... SAD. I am wondering if T Tre oil or Neam oil would work faster?.... it stop inflammation, swelling, redness, softens skins FIGHTS bad bacteria, soothes PAIN, kills parasites, AND starts healing..... NOT toxic....follow instructions I treat wounds with q[tip, EVEN ON ME, ( all I have used personally for many years. First before antibiotics ointments, meds. I have been very successful. and no sad stories..... just what I do.


----------

